# Should I be concerned?



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

The vet put Bella on a bland diet. I've been feeding her rice and chicken for 3 days. The first two days her stool was still soft. Today she hasn't pooped. She ate her three meals, drank plenty of water & she's hyper as usual. The vet said to keep her on a bland diet for 3-4days. Should I just go back to the vet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Why did they put her on a bland diet??
I wouldn't necessarily freak out that she hasn't gone yet. But I would call them and just ask if it's something you need to go in for. 
I know that when I got Gucci, I switched her food "slowly" but apparently not slow enough. She had diarrhea for a day. I Know that switching food is just going to mess with their little tummies. 
Don't get too concerned until she starts acting funny.


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Why did they put her on a bland diet??
> I wouldn't necessarily freak out that she hasn't gone yet. But I would call them and just ask if it's something you need to go in for.
> I know that when I got Gucci, I switched her food "slowly" but apparently not slow enough. She had diarrhea for a day. I Know that switching food is just going to mess with their little tummies.
> Don't get too concerned until she starts acting funny.


I think I switched her food too quick. I put 50 of the old and 50 of the new. The following day she was vomiting and two days later she had diarrhea. Since she's my first puppy I get really freaked out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bellamia11 said:


> I think I switched her food too quick. I put 50 of the old and 50 of the new. The following day she was vomiting and two days later she had diarrhea. Since she's my first puppy I get really freaked out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, that's what I did. Not AS much, but I didn't divide it up well enough. Like I said, if she starts acting lethargic and ACTS like she doesn't feel well, I would be concerned, but I assume she's just getting used to all this stuff. Maybe the BLAND doesn't have a lot TO poop out?? I would call in the morning just to ease your mind, but I would imagine she'll go before you make that phone call. 
Gucci is my first dog also, so I tend to freak out at things too. Don't feel bad


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Yeah, that's what I did. Not AS much, but I didn't divide it up well enough. Like I said, if she starts acting lethargic and ACTS like she doesn't feel well, I would be concerned, but I assume she's just getting used to all this stuff. Maybe the BLAND doesn't have a lot TO poop out?? I would call in the morning just to ease your mind, but I would imagine she'll go before you make that phone call.
> Gucci is my first dog also, so I tend to freak out at things too. Don't feel bad


Really!! How old is he now? I really do worry because seeing her throw up broke my heart. I can't see her sick  by when should I expect her stool to harden? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bellamia11 said:


> Really!! How old is he now? I really do worry because seeing her throw up broke my heart. I can't see her sick  by when should I expect her stool to harden?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Gucci is 5 months now. When I first brought her home, she wouldn't eat out of her bowl. I had to hand feed her. She vomited several times and I always freaked out thinking something was wrong with her. When she had the diarrhea, I felt REALLY bad. 
I actually read that Bella is only 8 weeks. So, in theory, she should still be with her mommy, so I imagine it will be MORE difficult for her tummy to get used to the food. 
I would call the vet, just to be sure and to keep yourself calm. As far as the stool hardening, when you say "soft" how soft is it?? It is like diarrhea or just soft??


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bellamia11 said:


> The vet put Bella on a bland diet. I've been feeding her rice and chicken for 3 days. The first two days her stool was still soft. Today she hasn't pooped. She ate her three meals, drank plenty of water & she's hyper as usual. The vet said to keep her on a bland diet for 3-4days. Should I just go back to the vet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!:Welcome 3: 

May I ask what your first name is? And, the name of your fluff baby?

I think if you have any doubts ... then the best thing to do is call your vet. Your vet should be able to explain to you why she/he has advised the bland diet. 

Don't be afraid to ask your vet questions ... a good vet, like any good doctor, welcomes questions. Write down your questions on a piece of paper so you don't forget anything ... and, then you can add notes as to what your doctor advises.

It's not unusual for our fluff babies not to have a BM for a few days if they have had diarhhea or very soft stools. Usually a little canned plain pumpkin will help *move things along*. However, I would follow exactly what your vet prescribes for now ... as to what your fluff baby should eat. 

If your pup has more loose stools or throws up again ... then you need to get in touch with your vet right away. 

Did your vet take any kind of lab tests? 

Please keep us updated. We care!:tender:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not sure how old Bella is or why she was even put on a bland diet to begin with. I wouldn't be too concerned that after just eating rice and chicken she didn't poop. But more info would help . Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Gucci is 5 months now. When I first brought her home, she wouldn't eat out of her bowl. I had to hand feed her. She vomited several times and I always freaked out thinking something was wrong with her. When she had the diarrhea, I felt REALLY bad.
> I actually read that Bella is only 8 weeks. So, in theory, she should still be with her mommy, so I imagine it will be MORE difficult for her tummy to get used to the food.
> I would call the vet, just to be sure and to keep yourself calm. As far as the stool hardening, when you say "soft" how soft is it?? It is like diarrhea or just soft??


 







that was her stool two days ago. Yesterday it was a bit softer. Today she hasn't gone at all. Just peed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!:Welcome 3:
> 
> May I ask what your first name is? And, the name of your fluff baby?
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! My name is Genesis & my pup name is Bella. She was born November 1st. The vet told me to bring a sample of her stool so they can do a fecal exam. She told me to constantly check her gums for signs of dehydration. When I took her off blue buff her itchiness stopped completely. She only vomited once & today makes 4 days that her stool is not hard. I'm not sure what normal stool is to be quite honest but the first two days her stool was harder than the picture above. 












Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Not sure how old Bella is or why she was even put on a bland diet to begin with. I wouldn't be too concerned that after just eating rice and chicken she didn't poop. But more info would help . Hope she feels better soon.


Hi! 

Bella is 8 weeks. I switched her food from royal canin to blue buff grain free for pup. I started giving her 50 of the old and 50 of the new. Deft was too fast for her tummy to handle. Thank you for the reply😊


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh...yes...switching foods is always a process and takes some time. Hopefully the loose stool will subside soon. Please keep us posted. Hugs to you and Bella!!


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Oh...yes...switching foods is always a process and takes some time. Hopefully the loose stool will subside soon. Please keep us posted. Hugs to you and Bella!!


She actually just pooped & it was harder than yesterday ! Yay Bella!!!! Thank you all for the prompt answers & for all your concerns. My little fluff should be okay in the next couple of days. Her first shot should be this weekend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

